# 3/8" Warthog on roots



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is a before and after video of a sewer we cleaned the other day for those who think a jetter is ineffective on roots.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job. But could you get that one little root out before i pay you? And do i get the lifetime warranty?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

*Used mine today*

To descale old cast iron line brought back a five gallon bucket of rust


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What did you end up doing about the cracked pipe?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Didn't look cracked


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> What did you end up doing about the cracked pipe?


Ben, you asking me or Waldrop? I'll be honest, I haven't done a thing. I got a quote from a lining company and I've been trying to meet with them to go over it and now my Grandma died in North Idaho (600 miles from here) so we leave out early in the morning for the funeral and won't be back to work til next Monday and now this afternoon I was on my way home, done with work and ready to hit the road for the funeral and I wrecked my service truck so I'm all screwed up. Hopefully next week life balances out and I can get with them and get down to brass tacks on this deal and hopefully shoot a liner and be done with it. It's 6" off the curb running parallel with a main road in town for about 100' with other utilities running alongside of it also. I don't want the replacement.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm Sorry for you loss and complications.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sewer rat, was asking you about the crack pipe. It does look good for a liner. Man, sorry to hear how things have been going...that's rough all over.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

My condolences SR.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry for your loss hope things get better


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry for ur loss...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My condolences on your loss Sewer Rat...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry for your loss SR.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm sorry for the loss of your grandmother.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

What camera are you using I love the picture quality.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Mr Plumber said:


> What camera are you using I love the picture quality.


Mytana


----------

